# ايات تشجيع



## روزي86 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ماذا يطلبه منك الرب إلا أن تصنع الحق وتحب الرحمة وتسلك متواضعاً مع إلهك." ميخا 6: 8


"ليكن كل إنسان مسرعاً في الاستماع مبطئاً في التكلم مبطئاً في الغضب."
يعقوب 1: 19


"الأحتماء بالرب خير من التوكل على الرؤساء." مزمور 127: 9


"تلذذ بالرب فيعطيك سؤل قلبك." مزمور 37: 4


"من قال إنه في النور وهو يُبغضُ أخاه فهو إلى الآن في الظلمة." 1يوحنا 2: 9


"إن ثبتم في وثبتَ كلامي فيكم تطلبون ما تريدون فيكونُ لكم." يوحنا 15: 7


"فيملأ إلهي كل احتياجكم بحسب غناه في المجد." في4: 19


"الرب لي فلا أخافُ ماذا يصنع بي الأنسان." مزمور 127: 6


"الاحتماء بالرب خير من التوكل على إنسان." مزمور 127: 8


"وأتكلم بشهاداتك قدامِ ملوكٍ ولا أخزى." مزمور 119: 46
"إني لأباركنك بركةً وأكثرنك تكثيراً." عب 6: 14


"من إحسانات الرب إننا لم نفنَ. لأن مراحمه لا تزول." مراثي أرميا 3: 22


"لنفحص طُرقنا ونمتحنها ونرجع إلى الرب." مراثي ارميا 3: 40


"نصيبي هو الرب قالت نفسي من أجل ذلك أرجوه." مراثي أرميا 3: 24


"طيب هو الرب للذين يترجونه للنفس التي تطلبه." مراثي أرميا 3: 25


"من ذا الذي يقول فيكون والرب لم يأمر." مراثي أرميا 3: 37
"إن أتفق اثنان منكم على الأرض في أي شئ يطلبانه فإنه يكون لهما من قِبل أبي الذي في السموات." متى 18: 19


"ويل لمن يستخدم صاحبه مجاناً ولا يعطيه أجرته." أرميا 22: 13


"ليتك تشق السموات وتنزل. من حضرتك تتزلزل الجبال." أشعياء 64: 1


"فمن يعرف أن يعمل حسناً ولا يعمل فذلك خطية له." يعقوب 4: 17


" ليكن عندنا شكر به نخدم الله خدمة مرضية." عب 12: 28


"فرعاهم حسب كمال قلبه و بمهارة يديه هداهم." مزمور 72: 78


"اسكب روحي على نسلك وبركتي على ذريتك." اشعياء 44: 3


"أنا انا هو الماحي ذنوبك لأجل نفسي. وخطاياك لا أذكرها." أشعياء 43: 25


"إذ صرت عزيزاً في عيني مكرماً، وأنا قد أحببتك." أشعياء 43 : 4


"الرب كالجبار يخرج كرجل حرب ينهض غيرته. يهتف ويصرخ ويقوى على أعدائه." أشعياء 42:13


"هأنذا أدير عليها سلاماً كنهر." اشعياء 66: 12، 13


"يحاربونك ولا يقدرون عليك لأني أنا معك يقول الرب لأنقذك." أرميا 1: 19


"كل آلة صورت ضدك لا تنجح. كل لسان يقوم عليك في القضاء تحكمين عليه." إشعياء 54: 17


"من يستر معصية يطلب المحبة ومن يكرر أمراً يفرق يين الأصدقاء." أمثال 17: 9


"خادمين بنية صالحة كما للرب ليس للناس." أفسس 6: 7


"انتظر الرب فيخلصك." أمثال 20: 22


"فأني أكرم الذين يكرمونني والذين يحتقرونني يصغرون." 1صموئيل 1: 30


"لأنكِ تمتدين إلى اليمين وإلى اليسار ويرث نسلك أمماً ويعمر مدناً خربة." أش 54: 3


"لا تهتموا بشئ بل في كل شئ بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر لتُعلم طلباتكم لدى الله." فيلبي 4: 6


"لا يقف إنسان في وجهك كل أيام حياتك." يشوع 1: 5


"لأن جميع أبواب شعبي تعلم إنكِ أمرأة فاضلة." راعوث 3: 11


"فأن الجبال تزول والآكام تتزعزع أما إحساني فلا يزول عنكِ." أش 54: 10


"هذا اليوم يحبسك الرب في يدي فأقتلك وأقطع رأسك." صم 17:46


"افرحوا في الرب كل حين وأقول أيضا افرحوا." فليبي 4:4


"كما كنت مع موسى أكون معكْ." يش 1: 5


"كل آلة صورت ضدك لا تنجح وكل لسان يقوم عليكِ في القضاء تحكمين عليه." أش 45: 17


"أستطيع كل شئ في المسيح الذي يقويني." فليبي 4: 13


"تشدد وتشجع." يشوع 1: 6


"اطلبوا الرب مادام يوجد أدعوه فهو قريب." أش 55: 6


"لا أهملك ولا أتركك." يشوع 1: 5


"ليكن الناظر إليكِ مباركاً." راعوث 2: 19


"اذهب بقوتك هذه وخلص إسرائيل من كف مديان. أما أرسلتك." قضاة 6: 14


"لأنكم بفرح تخرجون وبسلام تحضرون." أشعياء 55: 12


"هكذا حلفتُ أن لا أغضب عليك ولا أزجرك." أش 54: 9


"لا ترهب ولا ترتعب لأن الرب الهك معك حيثما تذهب." يشوع 1: 9


"ليكافئ الرب عملك وليكن أجرك كاملاً من عند الرب." راعوث 2: 12
"لا تخافي لأنكِ لا تخزينْ." أش 54: 4


"لا يبرح سفر هذه الشريعة من فمك." يشوع 1: 8


"ليتني أجد نعمة في عينيكَ يا سيدي لأنك قد عزيتني وطيبت قلب جاريتك." راعوث2: 13


"صليتُ فأعطاني الرب سؤلي الذي سألته من لدنه." 1صموئيل 1: 27


"اذهبي بسلام واله إسرائيل يعطيكِ سؤلك." 1صموئيل 1: 17


"توكل على الرب بكل قلبك وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد." أمثال 3: 5


"من يحتقر قريبه يُخطئ ومن يرحم المساكين فطوبى له." أمثال 14: 21


"القليل مع مخافة الرب خير من كنز عظيم مع همٍ." أمثال 15: 16


"وأما داود فتشدد بالرب ألهه." 1صموئيل30: 6


"المحبة تستر كل الذنوب." أمثال 10: 12


"كل مكان تدوسه بطون أقدامكم يكونُ لكُم." تثنية11: 24
"إن توانت فانتظرها لأنها ستأتي إتياناً ولا تتأخر." حبقوق2: 3


"فمررتُ بكِ ورأيتُكِ، وإذا زمنُكِ زمن الحب. فبسطتُ ذيلي عليكِ..... وصرتِ لي." حزقيال16: 6


"لا تخف بل تكلم ولا تسكت. لأني أنا معك ولا يقع بك أحد ليؤذيك."
أعمال 18:9-10


"ليكن عندنا شكر به نخدم الله خدمة مرضية بخشوعٍ وتقوى." عبرانيين 12: 28


"فأن الجبال تزول والآكام تتزعزع أما إحساني فلا يزول عنكِ." أش 54: 10


"لأنكم بفرح تخرجون وبسلام تحضرون." أشعياء 55: 12


"هكذا حلفتُ أن لا أغضب عليك ولا أزجرك." أش 54: 9


"لا ترهب ولا ترتعب لأن الرب الهك معك حيثما تذهب." يشوع 1: 9


"ليكافئ الرب عملك وليكن أجرك كاملا من عند الرب." راعوث 2: 12


"لا تخافي لأنكِ لا تخزينْ." أش 54: 4


"توكل على الرب بكل قلبك وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد." أمثال 3: 5


"من يحتقر قريبه يُخطئ ومن يرحم المساكين فطوبى له." أمثال 14: 21


"القليل مع مخافة الرب خير من كنز عظيم مع هم." أمثال 15: 16


"وأما داود فتشدد بالرب ألهه." 1صموئيل30: 6


"المحبة تستر كل الذنوب." أمثال 10: 12


"إذا أرضت الرب طرق إنسان جعل أعداؤه يسالمونه." أمثال 16: 7


"فيملأ إلهي كل احتياجكم بحسب عناه في المجد في المسيح يسوع." فيلبي 4: 19


"الرب إلهك في وسطك جبارٌ. يخلص. يبتهجُ بكِ فرحاً." صفنيا3: 17


"من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا، وكل من كان حياً وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى الأبد. أتؤمنين بهذا؟" يوحنا11:25-26


"أما أمرتك تشدد وتشجع! لا ترهب ولا ترتعب لأن الرب إلهك معك حيثما تذهب." يشوع 1: 9

"لا تذكروا الأوليات والقديمات لا تتأملوا بها هأنذا صانع امراً جديداً. الآن ينبت. ألا تعرفونه؟" أشعياء43: 18-19


"إذا أرضت الرب طرق إنسان جعل أعداؤه أيضاً يسالمونه." أمثال 16: 7


"لأنه كنصيب النازل إلى الحرب نصيب الذي يقيم عند الأمتعة فأنهم يقتسمون بالسوية." 1صموئيل30: 24


"لقمة يابسة ومعها سلام خير من بيت ملآن ذبائح مع خصام." أمثال 17: 1


"إذا اضطجعت فلا تخاف بل تضطجع ويلذُ نومك." أمثال 3: 24


"كثرة الكلام لا تخلو من معصية. أما الضابط شفتيه فعاقل." أمثال 10: 19


"المرأة الفاضلة تاج لبعلها أما المخزية فكخنجر في عظامه." أمثال 12: 4


" إنتظر الرب. ليتشدد و ليتشجع قلبك و إنتظر الرب" مزمور 14: 27


"فى ست شدائد ينجيك وفى سبع لا يمسك سوء فى الجوع يفديك من الموت وفى الحرب من حد السيف." أيوب5​


----------



## ارتواء (31 ديسمبر 2009)

"الرب لي فلا أخافُ ماذا يصنع بي الأنسان." مزمور 127: 6



ايات رائعه ... مشجعه حقاً

شكرً لروعه الموضوع 

سلام المسيح


----------



## روزي86 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

نورتي يا حبيبتي بمرورك الجميل زيك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## marcelino (1 يناير 2010)

*ثاااااااااانكس يا روزى كتير*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 يناير 2010)

نورت يا مارو بمرورك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## النهيسى (2 يناير 2010)

*شكرا للآيات الجميله جدا

الرب يبارككم
​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 يناير 2010)

نورت يا نهيسي يا جميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يناير 2010)

مجموعه رااااااااائعه من الايات 
ميرررررسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يناير 2010)

ربنا يعوضك يا كوكو

نورت


----------



## moniersaied (3 فبراير 2017)

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

